# Was haltets ihr von diesem BMX-Bike? :Felt Heretic



## ChrisDeeBear (9. Oktober 2003)

Sers!

Was haltets ihr von diesem Teil?

Ich hab von Bmx Ahnung wie nix!

Und ein Freund will sich eins in dieser Preisklasse(bis300euronen) zulegen!

Hat wer Erfahrungen mit dem Versandt TITUS gemacht???
Is der in Ordnung oder nicht???
Gibts des Bike auch in Graz/Steiermark irgendwo zum kaufen???



Felt
BMX Felt Heretic black (Art.-Nr. 085816)
249,95 EUR   

-Rahmen 20 TT, 100% HiTen-1 Gabel mit U-Brake Sockel-Reduzierte Lenkerbreite, 2teil. CocktailBar -1teil. Kurbel, 170mm-Vorne und hinten 14mm Achsen-Alex F303, Alu Felgenringe-Vorne und hinten U-Brakes-Vorne und hinten Pegs (4Stk.)-SST ORYG Rotor 1 1/8-Überarbeitete 2 Bolt Sattelklemme-Überarbeitete Pedalen
Technische Daten: s. BeschreibungGewicht: 17kg.  

http://www.titus.de/index.phtml?UniqueID=6a2bb428f82213550a8e60a1251392

Danke im Voraus

mfg
chris


----------



## Bremerhavener© (9. Oktober 2003)

Ein Wort:

SUCHFUNKTION !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moto (9. Oktober 2003)

Schrott!!!


----------



## Triber (10. Oktober 2003)

Bin Felt bis jetzte noch nit gefahren, weiss aber von "andern" das die Billig Fraktion von denen Nit doll sind.
Dann schau lieber nach vernünftigen Gebraucht Bmx bei ebay,  also nicht diese ganze easy rider(bmx) ******** da beachten.


----------



## ChrisDeeBear (10. Oktober 2003)

Dann machts ma bitte ein paar andere Vorschläge!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (10. Oktober 2003)

Ich mach dir einen:

Benutz bitte die Suchfunktion, so schwer ist die nicht,und du bekommst Dutzende Antworten auf deine Frage...

Denn das Ganze taucht alle 3 Tage auf und soviele haben schon ihre Meinung geschrieben, es taugt nich das alles nochma aufzuführen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search...d=333695&sortby=lastpost&sortorder=descending

Das ist die Ergebnisliste zu dem Wort "einsteiger" wenn du Anfänger oder 300 Euro eingibst kriegste bestimmt nochma die gleiche Anzahl Threads...


----------

